# Requesting homebrew videos



## Mazor (Jan 3, 2011)

It's very nice to get a video demonstration of homebrew (or any program for that matter) before you download it but there are only very few links to videos on FileTrip.

Not sure if this will get any response (although for everyone's best, hopefully), but if you make or come by any videos of homebrew then please post them here so that they can be added to homebrew descriptions by moderators (I happen to be one, and will add any videos posted here unless someone else does before me).


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 4, 2011)

Does this count for any homebrew - even videos that although does not relate directly to the program in question, it is included in the video ??

for example - the video below is for showing LemmingDS running as a plugin on a DSTwo 

Would this be suitable for LemmingDS download on filetrip ??


----------



## Mazor (Jan 4, 2011)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Would this be suitable for LemmingDS download on filetrip ??


As long as it properly demonstrates gameplay it serves its purpose.

While quality is optimal, the main point of watching a video would be to just get a good idea of what the homebrew is or, in the case of ports, how adequate the homebrew is to its original. Quality isn't necessarily needed for this.

Added your video with a time tag that skips to Lemmings DS itself.

Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Costello (Jan 4, 2011)

ah, videos sound like a good idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I should think about implementing that next...


----------



## 431unknown (Jan 4, 2011)

To be honest, I'd probably try out more homebrew besides emulators if I could know what the gameplay was like before I went through all the trouble of downloading and installing them on my micro sd. This sounds like a good idea.


----------



## gotchapt (Jan 4, 2011)

That would be really nice


----------



## Mazor (Jan 4, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> I should think about implementing that next...


Nice, a feature could definitely be a much better solution than simply having links in the bottom of the descriptions.


----------



## Snailface (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow, we go from some homebrews being promoted without even a screenshot to FMV -- this is great news for the brew scene if its implemented.


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 4, 2011)

does it have to be game or can you make videos about any homebrew programs ?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 4, 2011)

Mazor said:
			
		

> CannonFoddr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would guess that would mean anything that can be downloaded from Filetrip that is an app (e.g 'ModMii' program or 'SD Card Formatter') or game counts

As long as the video shows the program/game 'in action' so people can see what it does (whether on a PC or on a game system like the DS) IMHO it doesn't matter what it is


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 4, 2011)

were should i post the video here in this tread ?


----------



## Mazor (Jan 4, 2011)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> were should i post the video here in this tread ?
> 
> QUOTE(Mazor @ Jan 3 2011, 04:56 PM) if you make or come by any videos of homebrew then please post them here so that they can be added to homebrew descriptions by moderators


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 4, 2011)

something like this or you want me to start from the setup of the app


----------



## Mazor (Jan 4, 2011)

Pretty good demonstration, added.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 4, 2011)

Well I thought I'll see how many Homebrew i have that will work in an Emulator (I used DeSmuMe for this one since it has a video capture feature)
Seems like there's not many (especially those that 'need' extra data or INI files) that like the emulator but these did



Spoiler: Every ExtenDS




Link to game





Spoiler: Meteora (this one is quite long since I also included some of the tutorial)




Link to Game


----------



## Mazor (Jan 4, 2011)

Added those as well.

In my opinion you are really helping the community, homebrew demonstration videos have always seemed pretty rare.


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 5, 2011)

here the moonshell one


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 5, 2011)

Ok - found a few more Homebrew that works through an Emulator



Spoiler



[titleiagnoSe] Filetrip Link





Spoiler: ToneSynthDS



 Filetrip Link





Spoiler: ZogNC



 Filetrip Link





Spoiler



[titleuckslinger] Filetrip Link





Spoiler



[titleStep] Filetrip Link





Spoiler: Axe



 Filetrip Link


----------



## Mazor (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice, added all of these too. 

Managed to catch the version of Moonshell being displayed on your upper screen as 2.10 stable 6 seconds into your video so I assume that is the correct version, Stevetry.


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 7, 2011)

beup live 0.70


----------



## Mazor (Jan 3, 2011)

It's very nice to get a video demonstration of homebrew (or any program for that matter) before you download it but there are only very few links to videos on FileTrip.

Not sure if this will get any response (although for everyone's best, hopefully), but if you make or come by any videos of homebrew then please post them here so that they can be added to homebrew descriptions by moderators (I happen to be one, and will add any videos posted here unless someone else does before me).


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 16, 2011)

3 more Homebrew Videos for the list - sorry for sound problems but had to run these through No$GBA and use Hypercam to record the video, which couldn't record the sound unless I taped the speaker to the microphone



Spoiler: Bloxavoid



 Filetrip link





Spoiler: TetattDS



 Filetrip Link





Spoiler



[titleowder] Filetrip Link


----------

